# Dry pond Boer goats kidding thread!



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

We have a several does bred to several different bucks this year! We are very excited to see what we get. 
Here's the bucks we used: 
Hohmans' Double Dog Dare YA ABGA# 10731159








Pictured here at 325 lbs around 20 months old.

One doe is bred to a friends buck LK7 Double Dog (picture credit goes to breeder) we are really hopping to get dapple doe kids out of this cross!









Our dairy goats are bred to our PB Nigerian dwarf buck. We are still waiting to get his papers back. 









Here are the does!

CVNT show me those curls is bred to Double Dog Dare ya for April kids!









CVNT Ice queen was exposed to double dog dare ya for April kids. Not sure if she was bred or not 









3XAB hotter than a 2$ pistol is bred to doubkedog Dare YA. Unknown due date 









3XAB blessings upon princess Sadie exposed to double dog dare YA, unknown due date 









SWGG Jewel bred to double dog dare YA, due March. 









PSM3 is bred to LK7 Double Dog for February kids 









CVNT remember the magic exposed to Double Dog Dare ya for May kids 









JMI Fantasia exposed to Double Dog Dare ya for May kids 









MSJ99 Helen (kid of unio ears) bred to Double Dog Dare ya for March kids 









Unio ears and unio Anna (friends does) exposed to Double Dog Dare ya for January kids









SWGG Fiona exposed to shotgun for December kids 









Hammock haven jade (no picture) exposed to shotgun, unknown due date

Rosie (no picture) exposed to shotgun, unknown due date.

I believe this is everyone, if not then I will add later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Fiona actually kidded yesterday, I just forgot to get pictures of her kids (whoops) 
She had twin Dow's beautiful marked! I'm am also loving her FF udder and I am excited to start milking her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful Boer herd as always! I can't see to see those amazing weaning weights you always have. But DARN those mini lamanchas are ADORABLE! Did the brown one get gopher ears?!?!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Beautiful Boer herd as always! I can't see to see those amazing weaning weights you always have. But DARN those mini lamanchas are ADORABLE! Did the brown one get gopher ears?!?!


The black one has more of the elf ears. Whereas the dark grey one isn't quite a gopher ear (just a little longer) but also doesn't have as much fold as an elf ear. It's going to be interesting to see what it looks like as she ages.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Amandanicole said:


> The black one has more of the elf ears. Whereas the dark grey one isn't quite a gopher ear (just a little longer) but also doesn't have as much fold as an elf ear. It's going to be interesting to see what it looks like as she ages.
> View attachment 141711


Not sure why it posted both. Lol. Here's the black one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Mini lamanchas are adorable. Your Boers are impressive! Will enjoy seeing the kids, too.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Amandanicole said:


> The black one has more of the elf ears. Whereas the dark grey one isn't quite a gopher ear (just a little longer) but also doesn't have as much fold as an elf ear. It's going to be interesting to see what it looks like as she ages.
> View attachment 141711


Oh that lil' face. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Just a little update! No new kids yet, but some are getting close. 
Pinky (red doe bred to dapple buck) is starting to get close! Breeder wasn’t 100% sure what day she was bred so she can kid anytime now. I am crossing my fingers for dapple does from her! 
Lamancha doe is starting to fill back up. I’m thinking she has less then a month till kidding, if her udder is filling up and like it did last year. 
I’m still questionable on a few of my Boer does if they are bred or not. I really need to blood test!



We have decided to “convert” to the dark side and are going to go look at a dapple buck this weekend! So if anyone isn’t bred then we will just hold them back to breed to him this summer (he’s not quite 3 months old yet).


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

The doe (pinky) bred to the dapple buck kidded 2/4. She has a beautiful dapple buck kid and a solid red doe with white on her feet. Here they are today at 4 days old. 
Jewel is starting to bag up. She's huge again, I am expecting triplets from her. 
Helen has gone back into heat, so she is back in the field with double dog dare ya for July kids. Unfortunately my friends two does did not breed. This is her 3rd time trying with one doe, so we are thinking she may be infertile. The other doe we are going to try again this fall.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like his dapples. She is pretty.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow that buckling is gorgeous! Looks pretty thick too! ohlala: The doeling is adorable as well of course!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Holy cow that buckling is gorgeous! Looks pretty thick too! ohlala: The doeling is adorable as well of course!











The buck has been thick since birth! Definitely one of my favorite kids we have had born. 
The doe has taken a few days to come into her body, but she is coming along well!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness I love that buckling!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He looks like a little bull dozer, with that thick chest! Awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice dapple buckling.
FB registerable?
I am looking for a buck, hmm.
Eager to see what he looks like at 2 to 3 months old. 

Do you have other bucks also for sale?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, nice dapple buckling.
> FB registerable?
> I am lightly looking for a buck, hmm.
> Eager to see what he looks like at 2 to 3 months old.


94%


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.  
Wishful thinking.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hammock haven jade kidded yesterday! I honesty didn't think she was even bred! Definitely had no idea she had TRIPLETS in there! 
This is her 3rd time kidding and 3rd time we have walked outside to kids on the ground, already clean up and nursing. 
2 bucks and a doe.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Amandanicole said:


> Hammock haven jade kidded yesterday! I honesty didn't think she was even bred! Definitely had no idea she had TRIPLETS in there!
> This is her 3rd time kidding and 3rd time we have walked outside to kids on the ground, already clean up and nursing.
> 2 bucks and a doe.
> View attachment 147243


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well congratulations on the great surprise!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! A big dose of surprise.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Best surprise! I get irritated when I miss a birth, but really it's the best case scenario!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet, congrats.


----------

